# Speaking my mind.



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Since Griff locked the thread as I was in the midst of typing this epic story out, and he did say he wanted input from both myself and FCB, here is my point of view in all it's copy and pasted glory. It's a long read, but please read it through. It explains a lot.

While I agree that the ECT had nothing directly to do with the initial problem, it was dragged into the fight. I have access to the threads that were locked, but I have no access to the PM's that were also sent during that incident, so I don't know everything FCB was dealing with. He did what he felt he had to do. I'm not saying his decision was right or wrong, but I am saying that the decision was his to make. Like in the real world there is a chain of command, and I'm low man on the totem pole. 

I didn't become a moderator to replace FCB. I became one to assist him. As far as I am concerned, he has seniority over me, and will for as long as he chooses to keep his moderator duties. All I can do in my present position is talk to him about it. But even if he chose to step down, under the present conditions I would not bring the thread back. If my kid had his bike taken away from him for whatever reason, and then decided to trash his bedroom every chance he could in protest, do you think I'd give him his bike back? Seriously...

I'm asking you guys to act your age and work with me, and I'll do the best I can to get us back to the happy place HT was. But if you guys can't do that, don't expect me to make the changes you desire. I don't work that way. As has been said before, "You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar". 

As far as the terms of service goes, I have no power to change them. The guidelines set up by Hank are what I have to abide by. If the new owner chooses to change them, that is his option since he now runs the show. Since he hasn't changed them thus far, I can only assume they are to his liking. 

I want you guys to understand one other problem I am currently facing. While my recent surgery went well according to the Xrays of my neck, there have been problems associated with it that are making my arms fairly useless. Up until last night, it was pretty much limited to my neck, upper back and right arm. Now my left arm has problems too. The nerves in my neck that control my arms were further irritated during the surgery, causing weakness in my right arm, and the feeling that I had a spike going through my right arm/shoulder socket. Tomorrow is the 4 week point, and things aren't getting better. Honestly, they're getting worse. Since last night, my left arm is weak, to the point that this morning my coffee cup feels like it weighs 20 pounds, and even a simple sheet of paper feels as heavy as a stack of paper, and as I type this, the spike in the arm socket issue is starting on my left side as well. Nerves control what muscles do, and I have muscles or even parts of muscles that are locked up tight, and I have no way to control them and make them relax. Stress only adds to the problem, and this new "job" I took on is a stress factory. I'm not giving up, but what's currently going on only adds to my physical problems. 

Another thing I would like you guys to keep in mind is because of my current physical problems, I am not able to produce anything to generate the little bit of income my light up projects generate. This is yet another problem adding to my stress level. I have to rely on Ebay sales of stuff I really didn't want to part with, along with the stuff I'm listing for win43 (Jerry) to cover my weekly expenses. If it weren't for Jerry's help, I wouldn't have been able to survive financially through the past 4 weeks. 

Here's another thing recently added to my stress problems.. My chosen profession was a tractor trailer driver. Last week I received a letter in the mail regarding my commercial driver's license. I have to send them a copy of my DOT physical showing I'm physically capable of performing my job. Because of my current problems, my Dr. has deemed me totally disabled for at least the next 2 months, meaning I can't pass the required DOT requirements. Since I can't get my physical, I am being forced to relinquish my CDL and downgrade to a regular passenger car license. My 180.00 driver's license will be down the tubes with no refund of the money spent to keep it, and should I want to get it back, from what I've been told, I'd have to do the whole testing thing over again, and pony up the required funds on top of it all. How much stress can I handle???

I took on this moderator position to help everyone here. Not FCB exclusively, nor solely for everyone else on the boards. I took it on to help all of us. FCB is willing to work with me, but until you guys do the same, things aren't going to improve. Also, if my logging onto HT continues to cause me more and more pain and physical problems, I'll have no choice but to step down and take a break from the boards. I don't want to go there, but if my problems continue to degrade because of stress issues, I won't have a choice. Work with me and the boards will improve and stuff that you all are so willing to passionately fight for will return. Work against me and things will stay where they are or only get worse. 

I chose Hobbytalk 5 years ago as my H0 home because of it's pure awesomeness. I would really love it to be that way again. Can we please work together and make that happen? I'm willing to tough it out and do everything in my power to get us there , but you guys have to work with me, not against me. I can't unravel the problems on the boards if you guys continue to make new knots to fix. Lately I feel like the supermarket employee who is trying to make a pyramid end cap display out of cans, and every time I get it nearly completed, someone pulls enough cans from the bottom to make the whole thing topple and I have to start all over again.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Please know that many of us are behind you all the way. Remember the silent majority.
It doesn't seem right that you are in this much pain nearly a month after your surgery. Have you discussed physical therapy with your doctor? You need to get your mobility back. Maybe a second opinion is in order. All we can do is hope and pray that you eventually get back to "normal", whatever that is. Hang in there. We're all pulling for you.
hojoe


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi SCM,

Really sorry to hear of all the difficulties you are facing in your life at the moment. You are one brave dude to be taking on mod duties as well and that would be for any forum.

You are much appreciated as are the other mods. 

I hope your doctor can find a swift resolution to the pain and reduced arm effectiveness. That is really worrying to hear. And quite apart from your driving rigs....how will you drive your slots while your arms are at reduced operability! 

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

maybe it is different in stump city, but in Oklahoma you can keep your license without proof of a physical if you specify intrastate only. If you go interstate you have to have a copy of your D.O.T. physical.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is what is pissing me off. I'm not driving anything right now. I haven't sat in a truck since 9/08. What difference does it make which license I have if I'm not currently working? The Fed DOT is behind this, and NY has a twist in their restrictions I guess. If I have to give it up, I quit as far as driving is concerned. The DOT has made being in our profession so hard, that it's just not worth it anyways. I suppose I can always drive a yard truck if the chance comes up, not that it's a picnic up here in the winter. If my arms don't improve any in the next 2 months, I'll be filing for disability so it's a moot point. I just really wanted to hang on to it just in case. You know, like if the TM threw me out, at least I could have found a warm truck to live in...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That is what is pissing me off. I'm not driving anything right now. I haven't sat in a truck since 9/08. What difference does it make which license I have if I'm not currently working? The Fed DOT is behind this, and NY has a twist in their restrictions I guess. If I have to give it up, I quit as far as driving is concerned. The DOT has made being in our profession so hard, that it's just not worth it anyways. I suppose I can always drive a yard truck if the chance comes up, not that it's a picnic up here in the winter. If my arms don't improve any in the next 2 months, I'll be filing for disability so it's a moot point. I just really wanted to hang on to it just in case. You know, like if the TM threw me out, at least I could have found a warm truck to live in...



NOT 2 make light of u'r problems (OMG!..)...
but..
"IF", TM throws U out...

my Slot Cave, has HEAT & AC, WiFi, 
and, can run a TV cable & box 2 ... 
just add porta potty & shower (garden hose
w/ in 20 ft..)...

hope u got a smile/giggle here ;-)
apply 4 SSI "Now"...recoup. w/ take awhile on spine surgery anyways..

can do or start over internet...
waiting 2 here if lawyer I chose w/ take my case... 
(his legal sec. already interviewed me & :thumbsup

PM me 4 ANY help/info, venting, w/ ever :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

SCM I cannot even wonder how painful it has been to type this out. Unless you have that Dragon Speech Recognition Software. Also stress will make pain worse so keep that in mind. 

Also I have been waiting for a decision on my disability claim since Feb. 2011. That is not meant to discourage you just to inform you. As with most of Government agencies the matra is "hurry & wait".


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> NOT 2 make light of u'r problems (OMG!..)...
> but..
> "IF", TM throws U out...
> 
> ...


I'll be right there, is there a dresser? lol


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

SCM it sounds like you need to talk to the doc again to find out more about your complications, but maybe you already did that.

I wish you a speedy recovery. Check your PMs.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hold on a minute. 
SCM, I didn't realize the extent of what you are going through.

If your doctor says worrying, stress and overworking your repaired bits is going to keep you from healing, or delay your healing, or make you hurt more, or limit the amount of mobility you'll regain, then I say _*listen to him*_. 

I think most of the people on this forum are _very_ grateful to you (I know I am) for bringing hope to what looked like a deadlocked situation that was only going to damage the forum further. 

But _*not one of the people on this forum*_ would want you to endanger your health, work, and family just to help this forum get through a rough patch a bit more easily. If moderating is going to do that, then find a way to do it without stress, or _*drop it like a hot rock*_.

We all want you to get back to normal _as soon_ and _as healthy_ as possible.
*That's* more important than anything else.







Make it so.

We're all pulling for you, buddy.

-- D
Remember, it's just little toy cars.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, what D said.
no stress
chill and recover


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I go back to the Dr. on the 31st. I'll find out more then. I can't say these problems are detrimental to the healing process, but I do know my body reacts to stress and tension in a negative way, and magnifies the pains I'm feeling. It certainly hurts more when I log in and see yet another page of angry, over opinionated posts over what I perceive as a pretty trivial issue. You don't have to like someone here on the boards. I'm asking that you either type in a civil manner, or put the guy on ignore and avoid dealing with him entirely. 

Think about it this way for a minute. Don't think of Hobbytalk as simply a message board for a bunch of old geezer slot heads. Think of it as your home. That's what I do. It's been my home for 5 years now, and you all are (I know.. in text only) in my home with me. I don't know about you guys, but I don't like fighting and bickering going on in my home. I doubt you would either. You all are like friends and family, and I would much rather have a friendly visit every time I open the HT door and let you guys in, than have an all out brawl in my slot cave, complete with the thought police coming in and deleting stuff you shouldn't have said, locking someone up in the HT jail, and setting things kinda straight until the next issue comes along. 

I'm not saying to stop being passionate about what you like. I'm not saying topics can't be discussed. I'm simply asking everyone to be considerate of everyone else who posts here, and the others who stop by to visit too. Treat everyone else here the way you want to be treated. If you can't do that, put them on ignore, but if you do, don't be peeking at their posts as that defeats the purpose. Truth is I know you want to know what they have to say and you're going to peek. :lol: Been there, done that...

As Bill and Ted said... "Be cool to one another!". :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

who are " Bill and Ted "?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> who are " Bill and Ted "?


Alpink, you may be joking, but of you are not just search for Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aha, another movie like Smokey and The Bandit I haven't bothered to see.
sorry


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a good one Al. Highly recommended. Yes, it's kinda stupid at times, but still worth the view.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I'll be right there, is there a dresser? lol


think I have 1 in 1 of my sheds here :thumbsup:
LOL 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, I'll take it into consideration. thank you


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> It's a good one Al. Highly recommended. Yes, it's kinda stupid at times, but still worth the view.


I think the quote was; "Be Excellent to one another..." (???)

".... A Little "Sillyness".... 
Now & Then.... 
Is Cherished By,,,
The "Wisest", of Men.." :thumbsup:

and yes, it was well known B4 "Willy Wonka"... :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I do believe you're right 123. My own fault for not doing my homework. It's been a good 25 years or so since I watched it.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> I think the quote was; "Be Excellent to one another..." (???)
> 
> ".... A Little "Sillyness"....
> Now & Then....
> ...


Bubba123, I guess you don't remember the 1971 version of Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory starring Gene Wilder.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Be excellent to each other... and party on dudes!

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vansmack2 said:


> Bubba123, I guess you don't remember the 1971 version of Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory starring Gene Wilder.


hey Vansmack 2 :wave:

Er... I thought I but the "Known Even B4 Willy Wonka". (???) LOL
it don't matter :thumbsup:

more trivia....
the child-actor that played "Charlie"...
is now a Veterinarian in my hometown area (Carthage, NY.)

surprisingly, he is Not "Fond" of acting as a career 4 himself..
And only did it, to make the $$$ to put him through "Vet-School"...

however, once a year, he goes to several of the local schools...
2 talk Positive memories of the "Willy-Wonka" movie, 4 kid-fans (adults flock in 2 ;-)

I forget his name, I moved down here B4 he finished Vet-School in I believe;
SUNY @ Syracuse, NY...

never met him, but it's said he is a great Vet :thumbsup:

My wife keeps telling me, that we went 2 school/graduated w/ the guy that played "The Ranger"... in Lord Of The Rings... 
originally, he was from South America... & was in her "Spanish-Class" 4 an easy "A" ....lol

she lived across the street in Watertown, NY...
from "Greico's" (SP??) "Brass Rail" Rest./Bar..

yup, Richard Greico (sp??) from "21 Jump Street" fame.... family business...
another that we graduated with @ Watertown-High (1976)

"Him" ...I remember....LOL :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I do believe you're right 123. My own fault for not doing my homework. It's been a good 25 years or so since I watched it.


LOL, Joe :wave:
for some reason... I can remember the stupidest trivia imaginable....
but i'll forget birthdays, anniversaries & even holidays :freak:

let alone "Where" I am...OR, "Why" I'm "There" in the 1st. place...LOL!!!

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I loved watching 21 Jump Street back in the day. I do remember the Booker character. Johnny Depp and Holly Robinson went on to fame after that show, and Peter Deluise went into directing. Good memories. 



Bubba 123 said:


> hey Vansmack 2 :wave:
> 
> Er... I thought I but the "Known Even B4 Willy Wonka". (???) LOL
> it don't matter :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

vansmack2 said:


> .... the 1971 version of Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory starring Gene Wilder.


My young children have seen both versions but much prefer the earlier classic. It's one of their all time favourites. I think they were a little put off by the more recent version. Depp's performance made WW a somewhat darker character I thought (along with numerous other characters). Quite creepy really. The original was simply a fun film for kids, hence it's popularity.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

In the book, Wonka is a fairly dark, creepy character. So, in that regard, Depp nailed it. To be fair, tho, Gene Wilders Wonka had a couple of dark moments, as well.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Griff, you are quite correct about the WW character in the Roald Dahl classic. My youngest daughter is a huge Dahl fan and I've read sections of both Charlie & The Chocolate Factory and Charlie & The Great Glass Elevator with her. I think the "darkness" pretty well escaped her in the literature due to her age.

The Wilder character certainly had his dark moments, not to mention the rather odd psychedelic scenes. I guess the message behind the darkness is that not all that glitters is gold. All the same, my kids really warmed to the Wilder portrayal. We have both films on DVD and they only ever go for the original if they want to watch it. Oh, and they always skip the start and head straight for the scene at the front gates......

Off topic yes, but I find it interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*An Enigma*

The variations of portrayal can be attributed to the interpretation of the era. Always best to read the book first and consider the time it was written in. Having read the book first, I dont know that either version expresses it to my expectation. 

In any case Wonka was a deeply conflicted eccentric. Brilliant and melancholy, he was both feared and revered with unexpressed love in his heart.

As the architect of an empire, Wonka's character illustrated that all men suffer common maladies regardless of standing. In their own way, I believe both actors characterized Wonka's afflictions to great affect.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Griffworks said:


> In the book, Wonka is a fairly dark, creepy character. So, in that regard, Depp nailed it. To be fair, tho, Gene Wilders Wonka had a couple of dark moments, as well.


"Read the Book"??? Wha's Dat'??? 
ok, I never read the book. and i'm a BIG Harry Potter fan as well & NOT read any of the books :-/

2nd Johnny Depp version I "Believe" .. was directed by Tim Blurton..(??)
as well as "Sweeney-Todd, the Demon of Fleet St." (broadway hit in '70's)

Tim. is a very dark-oriented director, Great 4 adults :thumbsup:
but can scare the heebie-geebies out of Very-young kids... @ times...

the 1st "Willy" w/ Gene Wilder, was a "Disney Prod." (???)
hence, the "Sweeter" portrayal of the characters... & the time frame (early1970's ???) just post Viet Nam era...

then again, I love watching "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" by Brian (???)

go figure............ ROFLMAO!!!

any other movies that "Stick' w/ U, or from childhood ???

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Heavy Metal*

Heavy Metal Nothing like a Corvette in space:dude:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tazman6069 said:


> Heavy Metal Nothing like a Corvette in space:dude:


yup.. "Re-Entry"... & all the other Corbin (DEN) art... 
wore out the sound track cassette tape in my car...
& a boot-leg VHS tape....
is it on DVD yet???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Is this it? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortress-2-...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item3a863abd5c

There's more on the bay if you search DVD Fortress, reentry...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, the movie *Heavy Metal* has been on DVD for years now. Might even be on BluRay. 

Regardless, that sequence is called "Soft Landing", not "Re-entry". It shows a Corvette launch from the underside of a space shuttle, making re-entry over somewhere in Africa. The song played for that segment of the movie is Riggs' "Radar Rider". 

More about the film can be found here: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_Metal_(film)

Excellent set of stories based on the old SciFi magazine _Heavy Metal_ which has a soundtrack of awesome music from the late '70's and very early 80's. There's also a ton of voice work from fairly well known actors. Great stuff! 

Don't forget the Plutonian nyborg, man! :freak:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good nyborg man!


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That is what is pissing me off. I'm not driving anything right now. I haven't sat in a truck since 9/08. What difference does it make which license I have if I'm not currently working? The Fed DOT is behind this, and NY has a twist in their restrictions I guess. If I have to give it up, I quit as far as driving is concerned. The DOT has made being in our profession so hard, that it's just not worth it anyways. I suppose I can always drive a yard truck if the chance comes up, not that it's a picnic up here in the winter. If my arms don't improve any in the next 2 months, I'll be filing for disability so it's a moot point. I just really wanted to hang on to it just in case. You know, like if the TM threw me out, at least I could have found a warm truck to live in...


I could have asked my kid to log on to vote if I wanted to, but I didn't. I really didn't need to, since Hittman proved my point. Just because someone doesn't post on the boards it doesn't mean they don't read them. There are times when visitors outnumber members here. If you think back to the ads that came with the new owner, most weren't geared to adults. It's quite obvious that there are some under 16's here.

There's more to it than age though. There are adults here (both visitors and members) who do not care for profanity. It boils down to simply respecting each other. If some guys here feel they can't express themselves without using those words, there's nothing holding them back from going elsewhere. Sadly, there are a couple folks here who just can't seem to get that concept in their heads. They can continue to test the waters to see what they can get away with, and get moderated. Sooner or later they will be spanked with a ban. Eventually it will be permanent. End of problem. The rules here are the rules here. I don't see the owner of HT changing them, so we're left to enforce them as they are. It's sad that a few people have to screw it up for everyone else, but that's life in general.

So, to sum it up, read the rules. Whether you had read them or not before you joined is irrelevant. If you can't live with them, find somewhere else to hang your hat. That being said, I'm closing this unnecessary waste of bandwidth.


----------

